# For all you Waco fans.



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

Continuing my walkaround series I give you the 1940 Waco UPF-7.Hope you guys like!
Waco UPF-7 - The Collings Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

part 2


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

part 3


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 6, 2018)

Forgot to mention in the original post, all photos taken by me.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for posting mate! I will study these in detail when I do my Waco builds!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 6, 2018)

A4K said:


> Thanks for posting mate! I will study these in detail when I do my Waco builds!


Glad to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the post. I like the detail.


----------

